# tile for showers



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Should you always recommend porcelain in a shower? When using natural stone whch sealer is best for shower use? How often to reseal it?


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

For a carpenter you sure have been asking alot about tile. You aren't trying to take Opie or Angus' spots as the local tile guru's are you?:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I recommend porcelain in showers. A lot mess maintenance. 

However, if a HO wants stone, it's up to them to keep it clean.

There is no "best" sealer. I prefer StoneTech products; water-based because of the urethane grout I use.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Not always. Educating your client is a must here though. Proper waterproofing before tile install goes a long way.

I do MOSTLY natural stone in my showers. I use TEC solvent based enhancing sealer for my stone. Easy to use and lasts a good long time. Not as easy to break this sealer w/ standard household cleaners. I recommend a good clean and reseal annually. I offer to do it for a reasonable price.

Angus will tell you water based sealer, but I don't like the thought of its longevity compared to a solvent based formula. Seal stone BEFORE grouting and again after.

What does solvent based sealant do to urethane grout?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HandyHails said:


> What does solvent based sealant do to urethane grout?


I'm not sure. I just know StarQuartz says to use water-based sealers. I can ask.


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Or you can use SpectraLock and not have to deal with using sealers.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You still need to seal natural stone regardless of the grout used. 

Urethane grout does _not _need to be sealed.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

angus242 said:


> I'm not sure. I just know StarQuartz says to use water-based sealers. I can ask.


If not, I'll give them a call when I get a chance. I haven't used QL2 over natural stone yet, but I assumed it would be a non issue w/ the sealer I've had good success w/ so far. Hit me back w/ anything you find out please.


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Angus, I missed the natural stone part. Never used a urethane grout before. What brand do you use?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

tileman2000 said:


> What brand do you use?


 :shifty:

QuartzLock 2 from StarQuartz. Pretty much the best grout I have found for most applications.

For metal or glass, StarGlass. It's an iridescent grout with unique colors. 

The only time I'd jump from the urethane ship is in a commercial application. Then I'd use SpectraLOCK IG 2000.


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Sounds interesting, I have a job this weekend that I can try it on. Using tile ready shower pan, but that's another story.

QL2 is premixed.... and cleans up like an epoxy grout or easier?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

tileman2000 said:


> Sounds interesting, I have a job this weekend that I can try it on. Using tile ready shower pan, but that's another story.
> 
> QL2 is premixed.... and cleans up like an epoxy grout or easier?


Wow. You know there are like 15 guys rolling their eyes right now because you're getting me to talk about QuartzLock :laughing:

Let me do a search and find some of my already posted advice.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

bhock said:


> For a carpenter you sure have been asking alot about tile. You aren't trying to take Opie or Angus' spots as the local tile guru's are you?:laughing:


Haha... yea I hope im not getting too annoying, but I just want to learn all I can. and I like talking shop.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's some chat:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/spectrloc-vs-quartzlock-ii-89871/

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/spectralock-89264/

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/starquartz-quartzlock-2-review-68020/

Maybe I should just create a how-to QuartzLock thread?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HandyHails said:


> If not, I'll give them a call when I get a chance. I haven't used QL2 over natural stone yet, but I assumed it would be a non issue w/ the sealer I've had good success w/ so far. Hit me back w/ anything you find out please.


Josh,

Ask and ye shall receive! Yes, my rep replied at this time of night :notworthy

From StarQuartz:
_"The issue with solvent -based sealers is that they can react with the urethane (basically make it harder to spread) if you don't wait the proper cure-time before you grout. Most manufacturers have a 48 hour cure-time on their solvent-based sealers but most folks only wait 24. Therefore, we recommend water-based because no matter when they grout, it won't react with the urethane."_


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks Angus. I'll pick some up this week and hopefully get to try it this weekend.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

HandyHails said:


> Not always. Educating your client is a must here though. Proper waterproofing before tile install goes a long way.
> 
> I do MOSTLY natural stone in my showers. I use TEC solvent based enhancing sealer for my stone. Easy to use and lasts a good long time. Not as easy to break this sealer w/ standard household cleaners. I recommend a good clean and reseal annually. I offer to do it for a reasonable price.
> 
> ...


If you have to clean and reseal your solvent based sealer annually, I'd say a high quality water based sealer such as Aqua Mix Sealer's Choice Gold, or, CBP Surface Gard is a better bet. :whistling


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Good thread :thumbsup: I did not realize that there were different types of sealers to pay attention to when considering grout.
Angus, when you click into the tile section of CT, it should automatically take you into a QL2 instruction sheet that must be viewed before you can get to the threads :laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

bhock said:


> For a carpenter you sure have been asking alot about tile. You aren't trying to take Opie or Angus' spots as the local tile guru's are you?:laughing:


HAHA:laughing::jester:


Like someone reallly wants to wear my shorts and flip flops and be me:clap:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

angus242 said:


> Here's some chat:
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/spectrloc-vs-quartzlock-ii-89871/
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/spectralock-89264/
> ...


Can I create a HYDROBAN and LATICRETE thread and call it OTK ( Opie Training Knowledge):laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

angus242 said:


> Josh,
> 
> Ask and ye shall receive! Yes, my rep replied at this time of night :notworthy
> 
> ...


ANGUS did you email yourself and get a response:whistling...I knew you dirty pirate you are the REP for them...Time to hose ya down and get ya clean:laughing:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Josh,
> 
> Ask and ye shall receive! Yes, my rep replied at this time of night :notworthy
> 
> ...


Ok. That makes sense. I generally seal and grout the same day. Good to know.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I seal my stone with a bug sprayer... Then wait about 4 days after grouting and seal again:thumbsup:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

HS345 said:


> If you have to clean and reseal your solvent based sealer annually, I'd say a high quality water based sealer such as Aqua Mix Sealer's Choice Gold, or, CBP Surface Gard is a better bet. :whistling



I think that annual sealing is the standard throughout the industry no matter what sealer you are using. ESPECIALLY when you are talking h&f marble or travertine. Besides, I send a guy out to really give it a good once over and reseal and make money on them every year. Most homeowners I deal w/ don't want to be bothered.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

HandyHails said:


> I think that annual sealing is the standard throughout the industry no matter what sealer you are using. ESPECIALLY when you are talking h&f marble or travertine. Besides, I send a guy out to really give it a good once over and reseal and make money on them every year. Most homeowners I deal w/ don't want to be bothered.


Not questioning you, but I've never heard of that as an "industry standard". Do you have a source for that?

If I told a customer they would have to clean, and re-seal their Travertine shower annually, I don't think I'd ever be able to sell another one. Maybe I'm just a crappy salesman. arty:

Here's an indication of efficacy, on the label of water based Sealer's Choice Gold it reads, "expected wear up to 15 years". On the label of solvent based Color Enhancing Sealer it reads, "expected wear up to 5 years". These are both Aqua Mix products.

I'm gonna give Aqua Mix (now a CBP company) a call today and see if I can verify your claim of annual re-sealing being necessary.

Again, not trying to have a pissing match with ya, this is just good info to know.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

opiethetileman said:


> ANGUS did you email yourself and get a response...I knew you dirty pirate you are the REP for them...Time to hose ya down and get ya clean


Ya never know. If the fine folks at Bostik wanted to give me a job of sitting at home and typing on forums....I might be just the guy! :whistling

:w00t:


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Ya never know. If the fine folks at Bostik wanted to give me a job of sitting at home and typing on forums....I might be just the guy! :whistling
> 
> :w00t:


Oooo, pick me, pick me!!! :clap:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

StoneTech products:

*How often do I need to seal my stone?
*_If you sealed your stone with StoneTech Professional sealers and have maintained it with StoneTech Professional cleaners your sealer should last up to 3-5 years. Use and ongoing maintenance greatly affect sealer durability._


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HS345 said:


> Oooo, pick me, pick me!!! :clap:


Have you used your bucket yet?


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Have you used your bucket yet?


Yes, I threw away the Quartz Lock and used the bucket to mix some regular grout in. 

Just kidding....no, I haven't had a chance yet. :jester:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HS345 said:


> Yes, I threw away the Quartz Lock and used the bucket to mix some regular grout in.
> 
> Just kidding....no, I haven't had a chance yet. :jester:


You wanna give me a heart attack? :blink: arty:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I have not tried either grout..... Although we all know I LOVE BLUE......:whistling


I am not opposed to trying something new:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

